# Odd sound



## clutch (Apr 15, 2005)

I posted this problem way back. 

I have a loud squeaking sound coming from what seems like the rear of my '93 Altima SE. I thought it was the belts at first but had them replaced and I am still experiencing the same sound. 

It only occurs when taking semi-hard left and right turns. Has anyone had this problem with a high mileage car. I am sitting at about 162,000.


----------



## Shifter (May 25, 2005)

I dont know, but these are what come to mind:
PS pump
tires, lol

but

is it a qwik sqweek, like a chrp, or does it carry on?


----------



## clutch (Apr 15, 2005)

*Problem...*

It is only a quick sqweek when making turns... I was thinking something power steering but sound is not coming from the front. 




Shifter said:


> I dont know, but these are what come to mind:
> PS pump
> tires, lol
> 
> ...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Does it make a sound when going over bumps or is it just when making turns in the rear of the car?
It could be something with the rear brakes (dirty, worn out, etc.), the wheel lugs are not tightened correctly and or evenly or the wheel bearing is going bad.
If it happens going over bumps as well it could be related to the rear swaybar. Look at the endlinks and the rubber bushings on the body mount brackets.

Troy


----------

